# DSL einrichten ... GEHT NICHT!

## thund3rbird

Hi Ho,

ich habe mir hier schon fast alle threads zum thema DSL über pppoe durchgelesen, aber irgendwie hat mir keiner richtig weitergeholfen!!!!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Me hat einen Server mit 2 (ZWEI) Netzwerkkarten, die eine (eth0) ist die interne Karte und ist für DHCP, DNS und den ganze schotter in meinem Netzwerk zuständig. Die andere die (eth1) soll ausschließlich für den DSL Zugang genutzt werden. Ich habe das auch schon mal alles so laufen gehabt (unter SuSE 7.3) *g* und jetzt will ich das ganze genauso machen nur auf Gentoo.

Aber ich bekomme das rp-pppoe einfach net zum starten

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

In meiner /etc/conf.d/net steht nur das eth0 für das interne Netz mit der IP: 192.168.1.1, das gleiche gilt für den Gateway, läuft auf eth0/192.168.1.1

Netzwerk funktioniert alles super perfekt! Egal über welche Netzwerkkarte, module sind fest im Kernel kompiliert.

Dann habe ich

```
 adsl-setup
```

 eingegeben und das gleiche gemacht wie ich es auch bei meinem vorherigen Server unter SuSE gemacht habe.

Bis dahin alles ok ....

```
adsl-start
```

passiert nix außer

```
.......................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 193: 30512 Terminated $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>$1
```

bei

```
adsl-status
```

bringt er mir dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
adsl-status: Link is down  / can't read pppoe.PID.file  /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe
```

Ich raff es langsam nicht mehr   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:  , weil ich noch nie mit diesen Fehlern was zu tun hatte.

Ich hoffe das mir hier vielleicht einer weiterhelfen kann .....

THX

hosta luego

Mirko

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

probiere mal

adsl-connect,

und poste mal die Ausgabe hier.

Tobi

----------

## thund3rbird

passeiert folgendes

```
adsl-connect
```

```
Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5150  /  Input/Output error

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5161  /  Input/Output error

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5166  /  Input/Output error

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5172  /  Input/Output error

```

und so weiter mit anderen Session ID's

Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter

cu mirko

----------

## jepf

Lass mich raten: Wenn Du von der CD bootest und adsl dort einrichtest, dann läuft es, nur nicht bei Deiner eigenen Installation?

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch (siehe meinen ADSL-Thread im Newbies Forum). Ich habe dann einfach den Kernel mit sämtlichen PPP-Optionen neu kompiliert und dann ging's.

Achja: Ich kenne mich mit Linux noch nicht wirklich aus, d. h. wenn Du jetzt mit speziellen weiterführenden Fragen zu PPP kommst, kann ich Dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiterhelfen  :Wink: 

----------

## thund3rbird

Das habe ich dann auch gemacht   :Laughing: 

Und siehe da es funktioniert!!

Ganz verstanden habe ich es uwar nicht, warum es nach einer neukompilierung klappt und vorher mit den selben einstellungen nicht, aber naja was solls *G*

Hauptsache es geht jetzt   :Very Happy: 

THX

cu mirko

----------

## tRiBUN

also da ihr das ja geschafft habt wollte ich mal fragen ... was habt ihr in eurer /etc/conf.d/net drinstehen ... weil bei mir klappt es trotz allem ppp einstellungen im kernel noch immer nicht ... Aber meine beiden Netzwerkkarten (Realtek 8139(A) eth1 und Netgear FA310TX[DSL] eth0) werden erkannt ... ich bin langsam am verzweifeln  :Sad: 

----------

## xonit

hi,

dank meinem router hab ich jetzt nurn noch $interface_eth0="dhcp". Hatte aber früher ähnliche probs wie du, hab mir dann einmal bei einer laufenden distri alles aus dem /etc/ppp verzeichnis kopiert und dann bei einer installation von distri xyz das wieder rüber kopiert. dann braucht mann nur noch denn pppd mit "pppd file ppp0" <-- wars bei mir anstellen nach mknod /dev/ppp0 c 180 und alles lief wunderbar.

bye

xonit

----------

## webster

hi,

 *tRiBUN wrote:*   

> also da ihr das ja geschafft habt wollte ich mal fragen ... was habt ihr in eurer /etc/conf.d/net drinstehen ... weil bei mir klappt es trotz allem ppp einstellungen im kernel noch immer nicht ... Aber meine beiden Netzwerkkarten (Realtek 8139(A) eth1 und Netgear FA310TX[DSL] eth0) werden erkannt ... ich bin langsam am verzweifeln 

 

bei mir geht adsl und ich hab nichts bei net geändert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

Hatte auch das Poblem, dass alles mit der BootCD funzte und dann mit installiertem Gentoo

nicht mehr und dieses Problem mit den nicht gelösten Modul-Abhängigkeiten beim Start.

So ging alles glatt:

-Boot von CD

-adsl-setup

-adsl-start

-gentoo Installation (wie in der Anleitung)

-mit lynx und wget pppd und rp-pppoe besorgt

-Basis-Installation abgeschlossen (ppp in den Kernel nicht vergessen...)

-reboot

- http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/fortgeschritten/pppoe/ (chroot nicht beachtet)

-adsl-setup

-adsl-start

-funzt

----------

## tRiBUN

jo danke erstmal für die tips ... funktioniert leider noch immer nicht

@xonit

was meinst du mit  *Quote:*   

> "pppd file ppp0" <-- wars bei mir anstellen nach mknod /dev/ppp0 c 180

  pppd hab ich mir besorgt aber ansonsten ka was ich da machen soll

@webster

ich denke mal du hast bei dem reboot die CD rausgenommen ... das ich chroot von der anleitung dann nicht beachte is ja klar ... bin ja in meinem gentoo  :Wink:  ... funktioniert aber auch nicht  :Sad: 

mal meine /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /h.ome/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.22 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.0.14 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"

```

----------

## tRiBUN

@all

soviel dazu ... ich komm jetzt online  :Wink:  ... aber bitte nich fragen warum *g* ... ich habe versucht vom gebooteten cdimage und eingerichteten DSL (Netzwerk) ... das verzeichniss /etc/ppp zu kopieren (ihr müsst wissen Linux Newbie  :Wink:  ... daher zig verschiedene kopierbefehle benutzt ... hatl alle die im buch stehen) ... aber schien nicht zu kopieren ... naja alles in allem funktioniert es nun trotzdem ... und ich bin verwirrter als jemals zu vor ... aber auch glücklicher *g*

----------

## Dimitri

Und jetzt UNBEDINGT sofort Backups von allen beötigten Dateien machen!!! Und am besten irgendwo im Netz speichern  :Twisted Evil: 

Dim

----------

